# Timbren question from new plow owner



## C4Sdriver (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought a Boss 7'6" standard duty plow and will be plowing my driveway and the parking lot of my office building using a 2005 half-ton Suburban. The plow weighs about 700 lbs and will be putting 500-600 pounds of ballast in the back of the Suburban.

Taking my truck to the local Chevy dealer to adjust the torsion bars to help support the weight of the plow and wanted to get some opinions on having the Timbren hollow rubber springs installed at the same time to further reduce front end sag and help in handling.

Any comments / suggestions would be appreciated, especially concerning ride quality for when you don't have the plow attached with the Timbren springs. Plow will only be attached when needed to plow and detached in my driveway the rest of the time. Thanks. 

Will post some pictures next time I have the plow attached to the truck.ussmileyflag


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*timbrens*

they wont affect the ride much more than cranking the torsion bar's ,wont notice it much after a month .


----------



## ceoutdoor (Oct 6, 2009)

I just put a set on a 07 GMC 2500 and did not notice a difference in ride quality. The front end sag was reduced put not as much as I thought it would.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i belive chevy sag alittle more due to the independant front suspension. i had them on my 01 dodge 1500 with an 8ft Fisher MM1 and there was almost no sag with the blade up. but they due help in carryin cap. i think. imho i think they are worth it


----------



## C4Sdriver (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I'm going to have the dealer adjust the torsion bars and install the Timbren springs.


----------



## amarklevy (Nov 11, 2009)

What are Timbren Springs? Is this something I should be adding to my 1/2 ton. (2005 Chevy Avalanch) When I had my plow installed I asked if I needed to beef up the front end and they said adjusting the torsion bars is all I need.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

Only a half-inch sag on my F-150 4x4 with the Timbrens and a 7.5' Air-Flo (also about 700 lbs.) Highly reccommend them and little affect on ride quality.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Amarklevy, timbrens are a replacement for your stock "bump stop" they are designed to take some of the load as the suspension is compressed..

Matthew

P.S. I like my timbrens...


----------



## ShadmorePlowing (Nov 6, 2009)

Buyers has their version of the Timbrens. They are almost half the cost, look at Northern Tool. $99.99

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200394870_200394870


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

C4Sdriver;867367 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I'm going to have the dealer adjust the torsion bars and install the Timbren springs.


If you want to save some money just shop around online or go to Timbren's website and find the dealers in your area. that way you can get the best deal. They are very easy to put on!!! I just put a set on a f150 and it took maybe 20 mins.


----------



## kenidaho (Dec 27, 2008)

I installed my own timberlines and adjusted my own torsion bars it took about 1/2 hour if you havea good jack and jack stands. Reall easy to do.


----------



## Tulman (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a 95 chevy K1500 and I as wondering what is available for this truck. The buyers units state that they work on most GM trucks 2000 on. 

I just installed a week ago. I have proper clearance but I also noticed that the conrol arms are touching the bump stops. Can I get away wih just adjusting the torsion bars?


----------

